# black and brown crix



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

i've heard that the black ones are dangerous.. is it true??
i feed my skink with both of them and never had any problem. should i change them??


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

oh also, what sized crix are good for crocodile skink? its an adult..
still used 'eye calculating'??
like in beardies?


----------



## bpc (Mar 7, 2009)

Dangerous in what way? I feed my frogs on black and brown on a rotation, any info anyone??


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

they said black crickets are more aggresive and more likely to attack your pets than the brown crickets.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

bpc said:


> Dangerous in what way? I feed my frogs on black and brown on a rotation, any info anyone??


If you get a rogue black cricket it will rip out your throat and feast on your entrails!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:

I feed either and have noticed no difference in their aggression levels. Never had any problems with crickets attacking my pets.


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

i saw some, in the big ones, and they kinda hurt me


----------



## Patthecat12 (Mar 28, 2008)

Its said that the black ones are more aggressive, as in they will bite you and your pet more readily (mainly geckos and there small toes, no problem for Beasty Water dragons). But I think I read somewhere that black are bigger and more of a feed


----------



## Patthecat12 (Mar 28, 2008)

teiryklav said:


> they said black crickets are more aggresive and more likely to attack your pets than the brown crickets.


Too late you answered your own question:lol2:


----------



## smurple (Mar 4, 2009)

I find the black ones make a better 'goo explosion'

I refuse to have them in the house anymore though now due to the DAMN NOISE..lol

they do seem a bit more adventurous and hardy than browns though...and they're always having little fights between themselves!


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

why noise. i think those noise makes our house feels natural lol
but yes they do chirp bad. lol


----------



## RepoUK (Jan 27, 2008)

Grond said:


> If you get a rogue black cricket it will rip out your throat and feast on your entrails!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I feed either and have noticed no difference in their aggression levels. Never had any problems with crickets attacking my pets.


WRONG!

They rip your head off, spit down your throat and _then _feast on your entrails!!! :devil:


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

scarrryyyyy :lol:


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

heres a little tip i always use : when you feed the crickets to your reptiles put a peice of lettuce in the viv out the way of the reptile so the crickets will feed on the lettuce and not be tempted to snack on your reptile


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

yes of course. i will remove uneaten crickets lol :lol2:


----------

